# Hit Me, Coffeebeanshop



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey all,

I've ordered beans from quite a few places on-line, one of the places I am yet to order from his Coffeebeanshop...

So let's change that!

Everyday espresso sounds good so I'll add that to the list, anybody got any other recommendations?









I like fairly sweet nice in milk espresso but drink an Americano most days too so a bean that would fit that description would be lovely.









Thanks all -_-

Thomas.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

My two favourites from them are

1. Mexican Altura Topacio - amazingly delicious and forgiving as espresso and great with milk.

2. Peruvian Yanesha - milk chocolate and hazelnut. yum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Costa Rica Tarrazu Valley has not let me down before.

I'm going to try Ollie's blend soon also. I trust Liz's recommendations.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cool thanks for that guys - I'll get my order placed tomorrow









Cheers!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try the Yirgacheffe it's one of their best coffee's


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Awesome - this should keep me going for a few weeks. : )


----------

